# Another Retro Designer Terrarium from Holland



## BertS

Hello everyone!

This topic is a (small) report regarding a project I just finished.

This is my previous build!

It measures 50 x 40 x 100 cm. 

The terrarium is hanging to the wall, the suspension system is placed on the inside of the frame. This terrarium is just like my other terrarium lined with white leather on the outside.

Model made as an example.











The fresh air goes from top to bottom at the sides.

The front and rear side are of glass. The wall of the container will become 40mm thick and is insulated with polyurethane for insulation.

Frame work made ​​of MDF










Inner plate, in









PUR insulation, in









Outer plate on.










Allready done.


















And decorated!










Please let me know what you think!

Greetings from Holland!


----------



## bigd_1

that looks cool mite have it have a go at that :whistling2:


----------



## Soli

wow that is really cool :gasp:


----------



## GeckoD

Soli said:


> wow that is really cool :gasp:


Awesome!!:2thumb:
May I ask how you finish and seal your interior? I think your design and execution is superb! Just wondering if they are also built to last?


----------



## Graham

Very cool, love the white leather!

I've been looking at some Victorian terrariums and fancied building one in that style.


----------



## stevier

They look superb - very cool


----------



## OrigamiB

Love it! I think the design of this one is more practical then the last aswell, although it's a shame that the fluidity is broken up by the glass runners at the top and bottom, I think if it was me I'd have hinged glass doors to avoid using runners


----------



## BertS

Thnx everybody!



GeckoD said:


> May I ask how you finish and seal your interior? I think your design and execution is superb! Just wondering if they are also built to last?


 It is finished with a double layer of lacker.


----------



## bladeblaster

thats cool man :2thumb:


----------



## bladeblaster

awesome :2thumb:


----------



## ralphsvivariums

really nice my friend:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

That is dope.


----------



## Jaymz

BertS said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This topic is a (small) report regarding a project I just finished.
> 
> This is my previous build!
> 
> It measures 50 x 40 x 100 cm.
> 
> The terrarium is hanging to the wall, the suspension system is placed on the inside of the frame. This terrarium is just like my other terrarium lined with white leather on the outside.
> 
> Model made as an example.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> The fresh air goes from top to bottom at the sides.
> 
> The front and rear side are of glass. The wall of the container will become 40mm thick and is insulated with polyurethane for insulation.
> 
> Frame work made ​​of MDF
> image
> 
> 
> Inner plate, in
> image
> 
> PUR insulation, in
> image
> 
> Outer plate on.
> image
> 
> 
> Allready done.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And decorated!
> image
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think!
> 
> Greetings from Holland!


Hi Bert, as a carpenter/joiner I can appreciate the work that has gone into this. It looks amazing. :no1:


----------



## BertS

Thanks everybody for the nice reply's!


----------



## JackR

Wow, Looked at your other viv too... Some of the best vivs I have ever seen. Would look really nice having three of these on your wall though, as apposed to say canvases or posters!

Nice job!


----------



## Meko




----------



## BertS

Thnx everybody for the nice likes! :2thumb:


----------



## MattyT

*Amazing!!!!*

I think this is a brilliant build...so does one of my customers. They have asked if i can build one the same :/

Im a carpenter so can appreciate the time and effort that has gone in to this. 

Obviously being in a different country prices can vary but do you have an idea of how much time and money was spent making this? Or would you consider making another to be shipped to the UK?

Thank you


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

MattyT said:


> I think this is a brilliant build...so does one of my customers. They have asked if i can build one the same :/
> 
> Im a carpenter so can appreciate the time and effort that has gone in to this.
> 
> Obviously being in a different country prices can vary but do you have an idea of how much time and money was spent making this? Or would you consider making another to be shipped to the UK?
> 
> Thank you


I doubt you'll get a reply as the OP hasn't been back on here for the last seven years.


----------



## karlh

Best build ive ever seen on this forum. Love it


----------

